# libcap on freebsd?



## denis21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to FreeBSD. Please do not curse much, if anything, I do not understand.
Please tell me how to install libcap on FreeBSD 9.0?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean PCAP. It's already part of the base OS.


```
dice@vps-2417-1:~>ll /usr/lib/libpcap*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  367716 Jun 27 19:52 /usr/lib/libpcap.a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      17 Jun 27 19:52 /usr/lib/libpcap.so -> /lib/libpcap.so.8
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  377908 Jun 27 19:52 /usr/lib/libpcap_p.a
```

See pcap(3).


----------



## denis21 (Jul 9, 2012)

No. I need it libcap.

This in debian linux:


```
$ apt-cache show libcap-dev
Package: libcap-dev
Priority: optional
Section: libdevel
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Torsten Werner <twerner@debian.org>
Architecture: i386
Source: libcap2
Version: 1:2.19-3
Replaces: libcap2-dev
Provides: libcap2-dev
Depends: libcap2 (= 1:2.19-3)
Suggests: manpages-dev
Conflicts: libcap2-dev
Filename: pool/main/libc/libcap2/libcap-dev_2.19-3_i386.deb
Size: 24854
MD5sum: 56575fae5b1bff61b77567ef4ed3223e
SHA1: 8898787898755213bcd3fd9fb43daa36013eb634
SHA256: 94f8284e0352ac7c62f7511742b1a70930cb541181d7a2f46bc8a874b8ab9e3a
Description: development libraries and header files for libcap2
 Contains the necessary support for building applications that use
 capabilities.
Homepage: http://sites.google.com/site/fullycapable/
Tag: devel::library, role::devel-lib, works-with::software:running
```
When I want to build one software I get the error message:


> checking for main in -lcap... no


The experience of using debian - a reason for the absence of this library.


----------



## denis21 (Jul 9, 2012)

No. I need it libcap.
When I want to build one software I get the error message:


> checking for main in -lcap... no


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

There is no separate library for it.

acl(3)
mac(3)
audit(4)


----------

